# To Lube or Not to Lube MTD Auger Gearbox



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

To Lube or Not to Lube MTD Auger Gearbox

I am new to this forum and prepping my MTD (Columbia C224) snowblower for the off season. 

I purchased the unit in Fall 2018. It has a total of just over 8 hours operation on it.

The MTD Auger gear box appears to be aluminum (and small) with a plastic plug on top of it (no screw or bolt).

Am i supposed to put either 00 grease or 90w gear oil in this? I see Ariens has gone to a L3 synthetic gear oil.

How do I remove the plastic plug without damaging it and allowing me to reinsert it into the gear box? or should I leave well enough alone?

I just finished greasing the underside gears and the fuel has been run out. I believe the Carb is dry. The drain plug does not leak fuel when opened.

The gear box part # is ----> MTD Gearbox Assembly - Auger #MTD-918-04171C. (found on PartsWarehouse.com)

Thanks in advance for help and assistance! I am not mechanically inclined but I am learning proper maintenance and care for my power equipment.

I should add -- nothing is mentioned in the manual about this subject.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

The plug comes right out with a good finger nail or a butter knife.
The grease in those kinda pushes to the sides while in use..
If you have a squeeze tube of the 00 grease then it is fine to squeeze in some just to be sure it has plenty...don't worry about over filling it..its not an airtight unit..any a little may work out around the shafts faster than usual..but that just helps prevent water intrusion.
I filled mine up..it took quite a bit 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

It seems as though 00 grease is the way to go, but I'm wondering the same thing about my Husqvarna 10530SBE. I restored the machine about 6 years ago and replaced the gearbox assembly. I have no idea what kind of grease is in there. Can't even remember if it has a fill port. I don't feel like removing the gearbox assembly just to inspect it, but the next time I have the machine split in two, I will.


----------



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

I am going to try to find or order from Amazon some 00 grease. Thanks for the advice above!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

The only problem with using 90-80w or similar in there is that MtD does not put oil seals on the output shaft. It is a better lube in a worm gear application than grease. If you put a lot of a 90 weight oil in there the oil may leak out the shafts and cause concern. What every you use, just make sure it is compatable with yellow metals (i.e. Bronze).

MDT has their own special low temp grease as does Ariens and likely the rest of the manufacturers When I have opened up MTD gear boxes most all of the grease is pushed to the sides and sticks there where is does nothing. A ligher lube will flow to the bottom and be picked up by the worm gear. Some can flow to the shaft bearing and help lube them as well.

The 00 weight is what the conventional wisdom is using as recommended in the posts before this one. It is a safe and very practical choice.

I have use 90 weight in the same way but was careful to not put in too much. My thinking is that it will mix with the existing MTD factory grease and make it a bit more like the 00 consistency. I have never had a problem with leaks or a failure to date in doing this.

If a bit seeps out the shaft you can top off with the 00. That actually shows it is lubing the shaft bearings. Which is a good thing. You just dont want a lot of leaking as it becomes a nuisance.

Good Luck


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

I usually head to Tractor Supply (in the northeast) or Rural King (midwest) to get my 00 grease. Cheap for a bottle -- less that $5.50.



bibeaud said:


> I am going to try to find or order from Amazon some 00 grease. Thanks for the advice above!


----------



## Jesse11B (Jan 27, 2020)

I wonder why some gear boxes are still being packed with grease from initial assembly. Is it just planned obsolescence? If gear oil or 00 grease is the better choice, why are they coming from factories with heavier lubricants that don’t flow as well, and in turn end up being pushed to the side away from parts that need lubricant.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Jesse11B said:


> why are they coming from factories with heavier lubricants that don’t flow as well, and in turn end up being pushed to the side away from parts that need lubricant.


because they just have to make it last till warranty ends and then it is your problem to deal with when it fails. i have seen auger gear boxes with what looked like normal grease and it is normally on machines with blown gear boxes. machines with what looks like 00 grease seem to look like new inside and can create a big mess when you split the case if you don't catch the grease.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> The only problem with using 90-80w or similar in there is that MtD does not put oil seals on the output shaft. It is a better lube in a worm gear application than grease. If you put a lot of a 90 weight oil in there the oil may leak out the shafts and cause concern. What every you use, just make sure it is compatable with yellow metals (i.e. Bronze).
> 
> MDT has their own special low temp grease as does Ariens and likely the rest of the manufacturers When I have opened up MTD gear boxes most all of the grease is pushed to the sides and sticks there where is does nothing. A ligher lube will flow to the bottom and be picked up by the worm gear. Some can flow to the shaft bearing and help lube them as well.
> 
> ...


I put a few squirts of oil in mine to thin the grease a touch as well.. not alot..grease is pretty thick in freezing weather..so far so good..no leaks
I have grease thinned with oil a touch

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

I did order and use the 00 grease (to the top) in my MTD auger gearbox; however I did also add a few drops of 3in1 machine oil before the grease as mentioned above by Shovel. The thin oil passes right through the gear box seam. This machine needs the thicker 00 grease. Thanks to all for assistance!


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

3 in 1 oil has many great uses. I believe it is equivalent to a 20 weight ND oil.


----------

